# Ich habs getan...



## Ace (23. Januar 2003)

So ich bin gerade zurück von einem Angelgerätehändler aus HH-Rahlstedt. Da hab ich sie mir gekauft meine erste Fliegenrute.

Es ist eine &quot;Greys of Alnwick&quot; GRX 10´ #7/8 für 150€ geworden. Auf die war ich schon lange scharf, hab sie des öfteren in der Hand gehabt naja und heute wars um mich geschehen :l 





Die Rute hat eine Lebenslange Garantie auf den Erstbesitzer auf sämtliche Material und Verarbeitungsfehler.
 :z  :z  :z  :z  :z 

Als kleines Bonbon gabs 3 Mefowobbler(Knapp 15€) die ich eigentlich auch kaufen wollte gratis dazu(freu)

also langsam schreite ich voran...


----------



## Hamsterson (23. Januar 2003)

Glückwunsch zu neuer Rute! :m 
Ich habe auch eine Greys, aber das ist eine schlecht Zusammengebaute. Wirft aber trotzdem gut. :g


----------



## fly-martin (23. Januar 2003)

Glückwunsch Ace

- so eine ist was fürs Leben!

Fehlt noch ne gute Rolle und ne Schnur!

sag mal - wie erklärst Du das Deiner Familie?


----------



## Ace (23. Januar 2003)

@martin
meine Frau war dabei.


> Naja wenn du sie unbedingt haben willst


 :z  :z  :z


----------



## Uli_Raser (23. Januar 2003)

Du Idiot!  

Wusstest Du nicht, dass Fliegenangeln süchtig macht?
Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß und Erfolg mit der Fliegenfischerei.

Uli #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Januar 2003)

Glückwunsch zur neuen Rute Ace!  #h  Was machst denn da für ne Rolle ran? Senator 6,0 ??? :q


----------



## wolle (23. Januar 2003)

Glückwunsch Ace und viel Spaß damit. #h


----------



## Ace (23. Januar 2003)

Genau Jörg :q 

Naja die richtige Rolle suche ich noch.
in die engere Auswahl kommen Okuma Airframe, Okuma Integrity, Vision 3Zone und Vision CompO Superlite...mal sehen.


----------



## siegerlaender (23. Januar 2003)

Hallo Ace! #h 
Glückwunsch zur neuen Rute! :m  Sieht ja echt edel aus !#6
Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Stock! Petri Heil!


----------



## Bellyman (23. Januar 2003)

@ Ace

 :m Schönes Stück zu einem guten Preis, zumal mit dieser Garantie. :m 
Hol dir doch die Airframe und bring mir bitte gleich eine mit... (mit einer Ersatzspule)....:q 
Wenn bei deiner Rollenaufzählung die CompO 69 gemeint ist, lass die Finger davon, die hat den entscheidenden Nachteil das sich die Schnur andauernd zwischen Spule und Gehäusesteg einklemmt oder durchrutscht, vergiss sie.
Ich bring mal 2 Rollen am 1.2. mit, eventl. gefällt dir ja eine davon!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (23. Januar 2003)

Hallo Ace,
da kann ich dich nur beglückwünschen.Klasse Rute und hoffentlich kommst du bald mal dazu sie zu testen.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## masch1 (23. Januar 2003)

Na da wird sich die MeFo - Population gewaltig lichten  :q  :q  
Glückwunsch zur neuen Fliegenpeitsche


----------



## fly-martin (23. Januar 2003)

Denk bei der Auswahl der Rolle ans Gewicht ( Rolle und Schnur ) - die Balance der gesamten Kombination muss stimmen! Ich hab ne Loop Graphite und würde sie nicht wieder nehmen - meine Gerät ist jetzt etwas Kopflastig.


----------



## Maddin (23. Januar 2003)

@Ace
Viel Erfolg mit der neuen Rute!! #h 

@Martin
Meinst du mit &quot;Balance muss stimmen&quot;....das alles z.B. auf #8 augelegt ist? Das ist doch klar.....verstehe ich nicht...


----------



## Bellyman (23. Januar 2003)

@ Maddin,
wenn die Rolle an der Rute ist, mit Schnur drauf, sollte der Schwerpunkt im Bereich des Griffes liegen oder kurz vor dem Rollenfuß.
Ist die Rolle zu leicht, kippt die Rute nach vorne und das ist lästig und schwer beim werfen. Ist sie zu schwer dann hast du zwar mehr Gewicht in der Hand, das ist aber meiner Meinung nach nicht so schlimm als wenn das Gerät Kopflastig ist. 
Erklärung einigermaßen richtig Martin ;+


----------



## Maddin (23. Januar 2003)

Danke dir, Belly!
Auf jeden Fall klingt das einleuchtend


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Januar 2003)

Glückwunsch Ace  #6 
Geiler Kauf.....
und nu kann es denn ja losgehen..... #a  #a 
Die armen Forellas.....
Jetzt noch einen Kurs in Wurftechnik bei Mario
und dann ab dafür.....
Freut mich für Dich 
Darauf nehme ich erstmal Einen  #g 
Gruss
Vossi


----------



## havkat (23. Januar 2003)

Moin Ace!

Haddu gut gemacht!
Feines Stück!


----------



## Hamwe (23. Januar 2003)

Glückwunsch zur neuen Rute!
 :z Gruß Hamwe :z


----------



## marioschreiber (24. Januar 2003)

#6 (mehr sach ich nich!)


----------



## Truttafriend (24. Januar 2003)

Eine Greys&quot; :z 
Super Wahl, zumal Greys ja mittlerweile unter Hardy läuft.
Bin gespannt wann das erste Foto vom Silber gezeigt wird. Zusammen mit Deinen neuen Fliegen bist Du eine echte &quot;Waffe&quot; am Strand #a 
Deine Rollenwahl würde ich nochmal überdenken. Nur als Tip.
Eine Ultraleichte Composite (Largearbor) ist nicht unbedingt dem Werfen dienlich. Vielleicht hast Du weniger Stress mit kringeln aber letzendlich will die Schnur sowieso regelmäßig von der Rolle und gepflegt werden. Ich hänge meine Leine in sehr großen klängen an die Wand (3Punkt). Ich selber fische eine System2 89L. Die hat eine geniale Scheibenbremse (Teflonbacken) und tut seit 10 Jahren ihren Dienst im Salzwasser. Das ausbalancieren der Rute mit dem Rollengewicht ist ein sehr wichtiger Aspekt. Bellyman hat da völlig recht. Ein Kollege von mir hat auch eine Composite gehabt und nach einem Jahr gekillt. Das Rollenmaterial ist zu weich und leidet stark unter dem Sand/Wassergemisch. Die schleift sich regelrecht ab. Die Rolle für die Küste sollte wirklich tauchfähig sein und trotzdem weiterlaufen.

Viel Spaß an der Küste...
Truttafriend


----------



## marioschreiber (24. Januar 2003)

Also ich bin zufrieden mit dieser...


----------



## Truttafriend (24. Januar 2003)

@Mario,

die ist wirklich fein. Wiegt bei ner 68er glaub ich 180g ohne Leine. Das ist bestimmt das Doppelte von einer Composite. Vielleicht ist Ace ja mit dieser Preiskategoerie einverstanden. Die Rolle ist auf alle Fälle jeden cent Wert. 
Welche Schnur fischt Du? Ich hab derzeit eine Vison Extreme Distanz (die mit der 0,26 Runningline).

Gruss Truttafriend


----------



## marioschreiber (24. Januar 2003)

Bis vor einiger Zeit eine &quot;Windmaster&quot; von ???
Im Moment eine &quot;Triangle Bass-Line&quot; von Lee Wulff #10, auf einer #8er Rute von T&T.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. Januar 2003)

Wind master von Scientific Anglers 3M

... ich war so Freiie hab ich nämlich jetzt. :q 

Grüße Stephan


----------



## marioschreiber (24. Januar 2003)

Dangäschöööön ! :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. Januar 2003)

Biiitttaaassccchhhööööönnnnnn


----------



## Ace (24. Januar 2003)

Danke für die bestätigungen, hätte mich echt geknickt wenn ihr was anderes gesagt hättet  

Dank eurer Guten Komentare habe ich die CompO Superlite gestrichen.
tendire momentan eher zur Okuma Integrity oder Vision 3Zone.
@Truttafriend
Wie ist die Schnur die du angesprochen hast, was meinst du würde die zu meiner Rute passen???
Ist das die &quot;VISION Extreme Distance Weight Forward Floating 
#8 Ivory&quot;
hier zu finden...die hab ich nähmlich auch im Auge.
Es ist mir aus der Beschreibung nur nicht hervorgegangen ob es eine WF Schnur ist ;+ 

Danke allen für die Tipps.


----------



## Ace (24. Januar 2003)

Ich bin bekloppt...seh ich jetzt erst das es im Namen steht &quot;Weight Forward&quot;.#q 
Peinlich peinlich #t


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. Januar 2003)

Hallo Mathias,

hat ja zum Glück keiner gemerkt und ich werde es auch nicht an die gr. Glocke hängen.  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q                                                #t  #t  #t  #t  #t  #t  #t  #t  #t  #t  #t  #t  #t  #t  #t  #h  #h  #h  #h  #h  #h  #h  #h  #h  #h  #h  #h  #h  #h 

                         :g                                

 :m 

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Broesel (24. Januar 2003)

hmmm...irgendwie versteh ich nur Bahnhof von diesem ganzen Fliegengedöns. Aber Ace, du wirst schon die richtige Wahl getroffen haben und das richtige Zubehör finden, um dich zu erhängen...   :q 

Aber einen tipp kann ich dir geben...Wenn du aus dieser Rute eine Reiserute basteln möchtest, dann mußt nur Mario fragen. Der kennt ganz viele Tipps und Tricks zum schnellen Bau einer solchen..   :q  #h 

Jedenfalls wünsche ich dir bald das erste Erlebnis mit diesem Schwinger....


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. Januar 2003)

Aber Jörg, 

 :q  :q  :q  :q ,

nein, du hast die ganze Historie falsch interpretiert  :q  :q (oh Mann, ich glaub , ich fall vor lachen vom Stuhl ) :q  :q ,
Mario ist ein &quot;Künstler&quot; ; und soweit ich verstanden habe, ist es seine &quot;Philosophie&quot; sich nach jedem erfolglosen Angeltag mit einem Rutenring den Daumen zu &quot;piercen&quot; :q  :q  :q .
Die Erfindung von 7 -10 oder mehrteiligen Flifiruten ist eher ein unbedeutendes Nebenprojekt.


  :q  :m  #h 

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Hamsterson (24. Januar 2003)

Hat Mario etwa seine TT modernisiert :q und deswegen auch Eckernförde? Armes...


----------



## Broesel (24. Januar 2003)

@Stephan,

soweit wollte ich nicht in den intimen Bereich, was Riten und Gebräuche einiger fanatischer SFGler betrifft. 
Ich meine, warum eigentlich nicht...man hat damals Jungfrauen geopfert, um die Natur gnädig zu stimmen. Warum soll ein Blutstropfen an der heiligen Rute den Mefo-Gott nicht auch gnädig stimmen...   :q

Ich wollte einfach nur sachdienliche Hinweise zur korrekten &quot;Umwandlung&quot; einer Fliegen-zur Reiserute geben... :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. Januar 2003)

@ Jörg :

 :l  :q  #h


----------



## Truttafriend (27. Januar 2003)

@Ace


ich hab meine Leine beim Händler vor Ort eingedealt.
Mit 59Euro ist die Leine wirklich noch &quot;Billig&quot; am Markt.
http://www.dj-angelsport.de/Shop/shop.htm 
Ich hab diesen Link gefunden. Dort ist auch ein Bild zur besseren Orientierung.

Die Schnur hat eine sehr dünne Runningline und ohne Korb geht sowieso garnichts.

Dieses Wochenende waren wir wieder los. Bei starkem Südwest und extrem niedrigem Wasserstand hatten wir alle schöne Kontakte und konnten den Tag bei milden 4Grad geniessen.

Gruss Truttafriend


----------



## Ace (7. Februar 2003)

so eben hab ich mir die &quot;VISION Extreme Distance Weight Forward Floating 
#8 Ivory&quot; 
bestellt...langsam geht es vorwärts.
nächste oder übhernächste Woche hab ich wohl auch mal wieder n Tag frei, dann fahre ich nach HH und hohl mir wohl die Okuma Airstream...ausserdem brauch ich noch Kleinzeugs.
Diese komischen Verbinder, loops oder wie ihr die nennt Vorfächer(auch schwimmend????) 
was brauch ich noch
kann ich als Backing 0,37ér Fireline in Gelb nehmen da hab ich noch 270m ungenutzt rumliegen???


----------



## Hamsterson (7. Februar 2003)

Als backing kannste alles nehmen.


----------



## marioschreiber (7. Februar 2003)

@ Ace :
Bring mal das gute Stück morgen mit nach Lübeck!!!
Wenn Da eine Rasenfläche in der Nähe ist würde ich gerne mal antesten.

Auch die Schnur würde ich gerne mal sehen (werfen), ich habe shon sehr viel gutes darüber gehört. Ich glaube da hast Du nichts mit falsch gemacht :m 

Vorfächer kann ich Dir nur die AIRFLOW-POLYLEADER ans Herz legen, alternativ noch die SCIERRA-EXPERT Vorfächer.
Wenn ich dran denke bring ich morgen mal welche mit. solltest Dich aber nicht erschrecken, sind nicht billig! Ich fische aber schon seit über einem Jahr mit einem einzigen Vorfach, da lässt sich der Preis von ca.15€ für 3 Meter verschmerzen!

Bis morgen


----------



## schroe (7. Februar 2003)

Hallo Ace,
nein, die Loops tauchen ein wenig ein. Wenn du einen Knoten zur Befestigung des Vorfachs nutzt, taucht dieser auch ein. Wenn es dich stören sollte, kannst du den Loop mit etwas Silikon oder anderem Fett schwimmfähig machen. M.E. nicht notwendig.
Versuch als Vorfach ein einfaches Stück Monofiles in gewünschter Länge und gewünschtem Diameter.
Beim Trockenfischen lohnt sich ein getapertes, da kommts dann drauf an, dass sich die Fliege an gestreckter Schnur ablegt. 
Beim Mefofischen beginnst du alsbald nach deinem Wurf einzustrippen und streckst den letzten Rest auch so. Wenn du dich &quot;einwirfst&quot;, bekommste schnell mal einen Knoten ins Vorfach, das tut bei 15 Euro schon ein wenig weh.
Das Geld kann man sich getrost sparen.


----------



## marioschreiber (7. Februar 2003)

Die Airflow-Vorfächer sind aus einer durchgehend gleichstarken Mono-Schnur die mit einer Art Silikon ummantelt sind. Diese Beschichtung verjüngt sich zur Spitze, was das Vorfach super abrollen läst und die Schnur schön gleichmassig streckt. Knoten lassen sich dank der weichen Beschichtung sehr gut lösen! Wenn ich mal Knoten im Vorfach habe, dann immer in der Spitze aus Mono-Schnur, die ich mit Hilfe eines Pitzenbauer-Rings angeknüpft habe.

@Schroe : Du solltest die AIRFLOW-Vorfächer mal ausprobieren! Ich kenne keine besseren (wenn es auf Mefo geht)!!!


----------



## schroe (8. Februar 2003)

@Marioschreiber,
wenn ich dieses Jahr wieder in die Materie einsteige, werde ich´s mal probieren. Danke für den Tip.
Wie bist du mit deiner Orvis Battenkill L.A. zufrieden und wie lange hast du sie schon im Küsteneinsatz? Hast du die III oder IV?


----------



## Ace (8. Februar 2003)

@all
Dankeschön für die Tipps

@Mario
wie du jetzt sicherlich schon mitbekommen hast...konnte ich heute leider nicht dabei sein.
aber am 22.02. klappts bestimmt.
hatte ich dir eigentlich per e.mail auch geschrieben...nicht bekommen????


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (8. Februar 2003)

Biddeschön Ace,

schade, das du heute nicht dabei sein konntest aber in 2 Wochen gehts ja weiter.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Ace (17. Februar 2003)

die isses jetzt geworden(Okuma Integrity)...müsste morgen da sein
zusammen mit schnur und Vorfächer
Die Vision Schnur ist leider nie bei mir angekommen...komisch.(hab ich noch nie erlebt)
kam nicht mal ne Bestätigungsemail.#c 
Jetzt hab ich eine WF8F von Scierra genommen war Günstiger und reicht zum üben erstma.
bin also jetzt kplt. ausgestattet für 01.03.


----------



## marioschreiber (18. Februar 2003)

:m


----------



## saeboe (19. Februar 2003)

@ Mathias
Moin habe mir auch die WF8F con Scierra ersteigert. Bin damit voll zufrieden. Ich hoffe ich kann es einrichten am 01.03. dabei zu sein. Brauche unbedingt, noch ein bischen NAchhilfe im Fliegenfischen, denn ich will diese Saison endlich meine erste Meerforelle mir der Fliege erwischen.
Bis jezt hat das leider noch nicht hingehauen(zuviel Wind, zu kalt der Mond.....)Hoffe ich kann mir ein paar Wurftechniken bei Euch abschauen. Gruß saeboe


----------



## Ace (19. Februar 2003)

hm...jetzt ist die Vision Schnur entgegen aller Erwartungen doch noch in´s Haus geflattert.
gefällt mir sehr gut...ist aber megadünn...vor allem die Runningline.(weiss nicht ob ich damit klar komme)
Ich warte erstmal ab wie die Scierra ist(noch nicht da) und dann schicke ich eine von beiden zurück.


----------



## Ace (19. Februar 2003)

@saeboe


> Brauche unbedingt, noch ein bischen NAchhilfe im Fliegenfischen, denn ich will diese Saison endlich meine erste Meerforelle mir der Fliege erwischen.


geht mir genauso...bin absoluter Neuling beim Flifi
aber ich vertrau da auf unsere Spezies am 01.03.#y


----------



## marioschreiber (19. Februar 2003)

@Ace: Leider zeichnet sich ab das ich am 01.03. nicht dabei sein kann  :c  :c  :c


----------



## Ace (19. Februar 2003)

wiiiiiiiieesoooo dat denn :c 
ich denk dein Kollege ist bestechlich.
naja kann man nix machen...wir sehen uns bestimmt noch´n paar mal anne Küste dies Jahr denke ich.


----------



## marioschreiber (19. Februar 2003)

Meine Frau hat an dem Tag Früh-und Spätdienst &quot;reingedrückt&quot; bekommen. Ich habe keinen der auf meinen Sohn aufpasst, und auch kein Auto zur verfügung.
Ganz habe ich aber noch nicht aufgegeben, ich arbeite noch an einer Lösung (sieht aber nicht gut aus)!

Aber wie Du schon sagst, wir werden uns bestimmt nochmal über den Weg laufen. Und dann werden wir die Fliegenruten quälen!


----------



## Hamsterson (20. Februar 2003)

Mensch, Mario, willste wieder mir entkommen?
Wie alt ist denn dein Sohn? Vielleicht nimmst du ihn mit, es angeln doch sowieso nicht alle, die zum Treffen kommen. Und dich mit Sohnemann abzuholen wäre doch kein Problem. Das könnte z. B. ich übernehmen.


----------



## marioschreiber (20. Februar 2003)

Danke für das Angebot, aber er ist gerade 7 Jahre alt geworden, und er hat (leider) noch nicht die Ausdauer seines Vaters!
Am Vormittag muss ich ausserdem auch noch arbeiten, was bedeutet das ich nicht Vor 13-14 Uhr los könnte. Ich möchte keinem zumuten sich extra aus der Wathose zu &quot;pellen&quot;, und mich dann aus Großenbrode abzuholen.


----------



## Noob-Flyer (24. Februar 2003)

Hi,

schon erste Übungen mit der Rute gemacht? 
Hatte sonst schonmal einer ne Greys von dieser Kategorie in der Hand?

TL
 Noob-Flyer


----------



## Ace (24. Februar 2003)

@Noob-Flyer
sie wirft sich sehr schön(hab ja noch nicht sooo viele vergleiche)...hab sie vor zwei wochen kurz mit ner #8 Schnur getestet.

jetzt hab ich alles was ich brauche, auch schon alles fertig montiert aber ich bin bis jetzt noch nicht an die Küste gekommen.


----------

